# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Ahmet Zogu dhe lufta në emigracion me Mithat Frashërin

## rudo

Komiteti Shqipëria e Lirë kishte ambicjen e madhe të bashkonte gjithë shqiptarët në një front të përbashkët kundër regjimit komunist dhe të luante rolin e një qeverie të ardhshme të të gjithë shqiptarëve




Shekulli

Emigracioni shqiptar kishte shtuar veprimtarinë e vet për përmbysjen e pushtetit komunist në Shqipëri. Në fillim të korrikut, ish-mbreti Zog në Kajro kishte informata të sigurta se amerikanët dhe britanikët po përgatiteshin ethshëm për të formuar një qeveri shqiptare të emigracionit, kryesuar nga Mithat Frashëri, por Zogu nuk mund të pajtohej me planet e amerikanëve që përjashtonin ruajalistët shqiptarë nga kjo qeveri dhe shprehu me takt diplomatik indinjatën e vet kundër amerikanëve duke deklaruar botërisht se nuk miratonte qëndrimet e M. Frashërit. Amerikanët i ndiqnin me shumë kujdes planet e emigracionit shqiptar, por kishin arritur në përfundimin se zor mund të priteshin rezultate të qenësishme nga nismat dhe lëvizjet e tij, siç e theksuam, përderisa nuk kishin arritur ende të gjenin një gjuhë të përbashkët bashkëpunimi në realizimin e planeve të tyre. Ky, nga ana tjetër, ishte shërbimi më i mirë që i bënin ata vetë regjimit të Tiranës. Për këtë arsye vazhdonin të kishin rezerva serioze për ndihmën që duhet tu jepnin, për të cilën ata këmbëngulnin me të madhe. Duke vlerësuar dhe gjendjen e brendshme në Shqipëri, reaksionin e pakët dhe të papërfillshëm në vend kundër pushtetit, amerikanët kishin arritur në përfundimin se vetëm përkeqësimi i gjendjes së brendshme ekonomike do të sillte shkallëzimin e indinjatës dhe revoltës masive për të përmbysur me dhunë regjimin e Tiranës. Amerikanët kishin informata të sigurta se sovjetikët nuk do të lejonin pa gjakderdhje rrëzimin e E. Hoxhës. Besonin, gjithaq, se në territorin shqiptar ishin vendosur rreth 3000 ushtarakë sovjetikë të cilët kishin marrë përsipër mbrojtjen e regjimit. Qarqe diplomatike perëndimore besonin se në rast se përpjekjet e fqinjëve për ndarjen e Shqipërisë shkallëzoheshin, kjo, në mënyrë të tërthortë, mund të sillte edhe përmbysjen e sistemit ekzistues në Shqipëri. 
Komiteti Shqipëria e Lirë kishte ambicjen e madhe të bashkonte gjithë shqiptarët në një front të përbashkët kundër regjimit komunist dhe të luante rolin e një qeverie të ardhshme të të gjithë shqiptarëve. Qeveria greke, përmes kryeministrit Al. Diomedi, përshëndeti me simpati lëvizjen çlirimtare të popullit shqiptar me të cilin na lidh një miqësi e gjatë dhe historike. 
Porse Londra edhe Uashingtoni shprehnin, siç thamë, skepticizëm dhe rezerva të mëdha lidhur me rolin që mund të luante ky komitet në Shqipëri, jetëgjatësinë dhe thelbin e misionit të tij politik. Bile, State Department dhe Foreign Office i sugjeronin Athinës që të tregohej e përmbajtur në përkrahjen e hapur që kishte treguar ndaj komitetit të porsakrijuar. Foreign Oficce i jepte orientime të qarta përfaqësisë së vet diplomatike në Romë, duke i bërë të qartë se qeveria e Madhërisë së Saj nuk i jepte ndonjë rëndësi të posaçme komitetit, për të mos i krijuar iluzionin Beogradit dhe Athinës se pas komitetit qëndronte ajo vet, çka mund të shfrytëzohej prej Tiranës, por sidomos prej Moskës dhe Stalinit. Në të njëjtën kohë ministri i Jashtëm amerikan Dean Acheson, në udhëzimet që u jepte ambasadave amerikane në Evropë, shpjegonte qëndrimin amerikan se komiteti ishte krijesë e vetë shqiptarëve dhe se objektivi i këtij komiteti për përmbysjen e pushtetit në Shqipëri ishte edhe objektiv i politikës amerikane, e cila kërkonte rrëzimin e E. Hoxhës dhe rivendosjen e një regjimi demokratik të tipit perëndimor. Në fund shefi i diplomacisë amerikane tërhiqte vëmendjen se këto komitete vepronin nën tutelën e Komitetit Evropa e Lirë dhe nuk duhej të konfondohej me forumet shtetërore. Madje, disa ditë më vonë, State Department u kujtonte qeveritarëve grekë të tregoheshin tejet të përmbajtur dhe të kujdesshëm ndaj komitetit dhe tu shmangeshin marrëdhënieve, negociatave dhe transaksioneve me të, çka mund të keqinterpretohej nga Kremlini. 

Krerët e revoltës së planifikuar i lidhin shpresat vetëm me Amerikën

Krerët themelues të këtij komiteti, Mithat Frashëri, Abaz Kupi, Nuçi Kota, Said Kryeziu dhe Zef Pali, më 19 shtator, në takim me funksionarë të lartë të State Department, Campbell dhe Thompson, kërkuan pa asnjë rezervë ndihmën amerikane për realizimin e planeve të tyre. Një nga kërkesat konkrete të tyre ishte mbajtja e kontakteve të rregullta me qeverinë amerikane çka, tërthorazi, nënkuptonte një formë njohjeje të komitetit si qeveri provizore e emigracionit shqiptar, por Campbell-i u tregoi atyre Komitetin Evropa e Lirë, sepse dhe ai ishte një nismë private si i tyri, ngaqë qeveria amerikane nuk mund të angazhohej në lëvizje të tilla që lidheshimn me grupime dhe nisma private. M. Frashëri kërkoi të informohej se cili do të ishte qëndrimi amerikan lidhur me politikën dhe qëndrimet greke ndaj Shqipërisë. Kryeministri grek, theksoi ai me nëntekst, e njohu komitetin me cilësitë e tij, por ne kemi rezerva për planet greke ndaj Shqipërisë së Jugut dhe mëtimet e tyre. Kreu nacionalist i komitetit theksoi në mënyrë të veçantë se ishte shumë e vështirë përgatitja e një revolte popullore në Shqipëri për rrëzimin e komunizmit, nëse paraprakisht Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe Britania e Madhe nuk jepnin garanci se nuk do të mbështesnin planet greke dhe jugosllave ndaj Shqipërisë. Fuqitë e mëdha, vunë ata në dukje, duhet ti konsideronin kufijtë mes dy vendeve si kufij përfundimtarë. Thompson-i i përcolli me fjalë dhe premtime të përgjithshme krerët shqiptarë duke vënë në dukje se qeveria amerikane interesohej për çështjet që parashtronte komiteti, për zhvillimet në Evropë dhe u kërkoi që ta informonin rregullisht për planet e tyre dhe për çdo zhvillim në të ardhmen. (...) 
Vetëm disa ditë më vonë, një tjetër përfaqësi e këtij Kkomiteti me Hasan Dostin në krye vizitoi State Department, në një përpjekje të re për të informuar amerikanët për planet e afërta dhe të largëta të komitetit. Përfaqësia shqiptare kësaj here u prit nga shefi i Departmentit për çështjen e e Evropës Juglindore që njihte mirë realitetin shqiptar, John Campbell dhe në vazhdim edhe nga zëvendësministri i Jashtëm L. E Thompson, i cili i informoi se në rast se komiteti ndërmerrte një revoltë të armatosur, nuk duhet të linte pas dore disa faktorë të rëndësishëm që lidheshin me zhvillimet në vend, siç ishte prania ushtarake sovjetike në vend, institucionalizimi i terrorit të kuq, sidomos pas vendosjes së M. Shehut në postin e ministrit të Brendshëm, pas dënimit të K. Xoxes. M. Shehu, sipas krerëve shqiptarë të emigracionit, mishëronte grushtin e hekurt të regjimit dhe terroristin e paskrupullt. Edhe kësaj here, shqiptarët kërkuan premtime nga amerikanët për qëndrimet e tyre për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. Në këtë pikë nuk fshehën shqetësimin e tyre për përkrahjen që qeveria britanike po i jepte qeverisë së Athinës në realizimin e planeve të saj, duke kërkuar hapur nga amerikanët të merrnin ata në dorë nismën për trajtimin e çështjes shqiptare dhe jo britanikët. Theksuan se çështja e Epirit të Veriut, e trumbetuar me zell të veçantë nga rrethe të caktuar qeveritare të Athinës, ishte çështje me rëndësi vendimtare për ruajtjen e tërësisë tokësore të vendit, i cili nuk mund të mbijetonte pa të. Amerikanët, nga ana e tyre, nuk u angazhuan aspak ndaj kërkesave shqiptare, por u mjaftuan me komente të përgjithshme, duke bërë fjalë për strategjinë amerikane në Ballkan. Duke marrë shkas nga pëshpëritjet e kohëve të fundit se në Paris po formohej një qeveri-hije e shqiparëve të Kosovës që do të luftonte për shkëputjen e krahinës nga Federata Jugosllave, amerikanët kërkuan hollësi për lëvizjet, prirjet dhe planet e shqiptarëve në këtë drejtim. Amerikanëve më shumë u interesonte reagimi jugosllav ndaj një nisme të tillë, sidomos qëndrimi i Beogradit ndaj të arratisurve shqiptarë në Jugosllavi. Qeveria amerikane shqetësohej jashtë mase për këtë prirje në Kosovë, që synonte, pa dyshim, rrëzimin e Titos, sipas planeve sovjetike dhe zëvendësmin e tij nga një udhëheqës tjetër me prirje prosovjetike. Nga ana e saj, dërgata shqiptare donte të largohej me një premtim nga amerikanët për të mos lejuar Titon të copëtonte Shqipërinë, siç flitej së fundi me bujë në shtypin perëndimor. Shqiptarët kërkuan nga amerikanët tu vinin fre synimeve shoviniste dhe ekspansioniste të Beogradit. (...)

Turbullirat fqinje, frikë nga pushtimi
Mëtimet greke dhe planet për fillimin e një operacioni spastrues brenda territorit shqiptar kundër gueriljeve me zbarkim të njëkohshëm të forcave detare në portet dhe aerodromet shqiptare, ngjalli reaksion dhe alarm edhe në Beograd, sepse një nismë e tillë do të ndërsente Moskën, e cila, siç mendonin në kryeqytetin jugosllav, priste të gjente shkas për të dërguar forcat e saj të armatosura në rajon dhe ndoshta të fillonte me këtë rast një mësymje kundër Federatës Jugosllave. Këto dyshime të Beogradit detyruan kryeministrin grek Al. Diomidi, të deklaronte botërisht se Greqia nuk kërcënonte kërkënd, por në rast se kërcënohej, ai do të merrte përgjigjen e duhur. 
Lind pyetja: Vërtet besonte Titoja se Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Stalini, në rast turbullirash në kufirin greko-shqiptar, do të ndërhynte me armë në rajon, apo një lojë e tillë politike mund tu shërbente planeve jugosllave për gllabërimin tërësor të Shqipërisë së pacunguar nga Federata Jugosllave? Pra, thënë ndryshe, mundte Jugosllavia të përfitonte nga konjukturat e reja, të krijuara në rajon? Për ti paraprirë së keqes, më 22 shator 1949, në një takim konfidencial me ambasadorin amerikan në Beograd, Titoja mbronte tezën se Perëndimi duhet ta linte të qetë Shqipërinë dhe të mos ndërhynte në punët e saj të brendshme. Pra, ka shumë gjasë që Titoja të shpresonte ende në një kthesë politke të E. Hoxhës në favor të tij ose në ndonjë pakënaqësi të Tiranës ndaj Moskës e cila ende nuk po e përkrahte hapur regjimin e Tiranës. Nga ana tjetër, Titoja ruante shpresat në një bashkim të mundshëm të Shqipërisë me Jugosllavinë. 
Veprimtaria e Komitetit Shqipëria e Lirë, konjukturat e reja rajonale pas mbarimit të Luftës Civile në Greqi dhe ankthi i aleatëve perëndimorë për fatin e Shqipërisë, në kuadrin e strategjisë globale amerikane në rajon, çonin në përfundim, në mes të shtatorit, se Shtetet e Bashkuara duhet të angazhoheshin më me zell me çështjen shqiptare. Kështu besonin në Uashington. Në një prememorje tepër të rëndësishme të State Department për ministrin e Jashtëm britanik Bevin, më 12 shtator 1949, trajtohej strategjia amerikane ndaj Shqipërisë dhe planet afatshkurtra të saj për rajonin përreth, Ballkanin. 
Pozicioni gjeografik i Shqipërisë konsiderohej shumë i përshtatshëm sepse u shërbente interesave sovjetike në rajon, sidomos për dërgimin e ndihmës ndaj forcave komuniste në Greqi, por edhe në rast se Bashkimi Sovjetik do të ndërhynte me armë në Jugosllavi për të rrëzuar Titon. Amerikanët vinin në dukje se Shqipëria gjendej e izoluar dhe Bashkimi Sovjetik nuk kishte mundësi ta ndihmonte drejtpërdrejt në rast se sulmohej ushtarakisht nga Greqia ose nga Jugosllavia. Kjo lidhej me planet e ardhshme amerikane për rrëzimin e regjimit stalinist në Tiranë dhe për reaksionin e dy fqinjëve të saj pas një përmbysjeje të tillë. 
Amerikanët kishin arritur në përfundimin se tani për tani jugosllavët nuk mund të realizonin asnjë nga planet e tyre strategjike në Shqipëri, por më vonë, nuk përjashtohej që Jugosllavia të tregohej më aktive për gllabërimin e Shqipërisë dhe shndërrimin e saj në republikë të shtatë të Federatës. Për arritjen e një objektivi të tillë, Titoja përgatiste të arratisurrit politikë shqiptarë që kalonin kufirin, të cilët do ti përdorte në çastin e duhur. Titoja, sipas Uashingtonit, do të përpiqej të ndërsente kosovarët kundër regjimit të Tiranës. Nuk përjashtohej, pra, që Jugosllavia të ndërhynte ushtarakisht në Shqipëri, por kjo do të ndodhte kur Titoja të ndihej vetë i sigurtë nga kërcënimi sovjetik. Por tani për tani ishte e detyruar të priste. Uashingtoni shqetësohej se në rast se Beogradi do të ndërmerrte vërtet një operacion të armatosur për të pushtuar Shqipërinë, Greqia nga ana e saj do të ndërhynte edhe vet nga Jugu, ngaqë problemin e Epirit të Veriut e konsideronte të mbetur pezull. Por një zhvillim i tillë nuk favorizonte strategjinë amerikane në Ballkan që ishte pikërisht dobësmi i ndikimit sovjetik në rajon. 
Si përfundim, zhvillimet e fundit kishin armiqësuar Titon me Stalinin dhe Uashingtoni bënte çmos për të afruar liderin jugosllav me Greqinë. Por, sipas State Department, edhe në rast se këto dy vende merreshin vesh midis tyre dhe gjenin një akord në ndarjen e Shqipërisë, pa u konfrontuar me njëra -tjetrën, kjo shkonte ndesh me strategjinë e njohur amerikane që predikonte pa mëdyshje politikën e ekzistencës së një shteti të pavarur shqiptar, pa tutelën e Moskës. 
Greqia, besonin në Uashington, do të përpiqej të shkatërronte dhe çerdhet e fundit të gueriljeve në Shqipëri, por kjo nuk do të shmangte një konflikt më të gjerë të armatosur midis dy vendeve, madje që mund të përfshinte gjithë rajonin. Shtetet e Bashkuara bënin çmos që të shkëpusnin Shqipërinë nga ndikimi sovjetik. Këtë politikë, për arsye të ndryshme, miratonte edhe Italia me Jugosllavinë, të cilët ishin për një Shqipëri pa praninë e bazave ushtarake sovjetike, se kështu mund të përfundonte më lehtë nën ndikimin e tyre. Greqia tregohej më aktive dhe në Athinë vazhdonin të trumbetonin se Shqipëria në kohën e luftës kishte ndihmuar forcat pushtuese italiane, në operacionin e vitit 1940, gjatë sulmit italian. State Department besonte se ambicjet greke ishin pa baza, por në përgjigjet e tyre zyrtare i siguronin grekët se politika amerikane në çdo rast do ti merrte parasysh kërkesat dhe mëtimet e tyre.

Perëndimi: Shqipëria shtet i pavarur, por pa Hoxhën
Nga ana tjetër, Uashingtoni dhe Londra, dëshironin që Shqipëria të mbetej e pavarur me një qeveri që do të përfaqësonte gjithë popullin shqiptar. Prandaj qëllimi kryesor i politikës amerikane ishte përmbysja e regjimit komunist në Shqipëri. Por diplomatët amerikanë që ndiqnin nga afër zhvillimet në Shqipëri, nuk shikonin ndonjë perspektivë të afërt në realizimin e këtij objektivi, madje as forcën politike që do të merrte në dorë fatet e vendit. Komiteti Shqipëria e Lirë i cili mbante një qëndrim properëndimir ndoshta mund të favorizonte më shumë politikën amerikane në Shqipëri, por amerikanët vazhdonin të ishin skeptikë dhe të kishin rezerva serioze për mundësitë potenciale që kishte ai për të luajtur rolin e një qeverie të ardhme në Shqipëri. Prandaj amerikanët mendonin që një grup projugolsllav brenda vendit do të ishte më i përshtatshëm në këto kushte për të marrë përsipër një mision të tillë dhe do të pranohej më lehtë nga Perëndimi, madje dhe nga vetë populli shqiptar. 
Këto analiza çonin Uashingtonin në përfundimet e mëposhtme: E para, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, Britania e Madhe dhe Franca do të mbanin një qëndrim të përbashkët politik ndaj Shqipërisë. E dyta, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës bënin çishte e mundur, me rrugë kryesisht diplomatike, për të dobësuar regjimin komunist në Shqipëri, për të ndihmuar sa më shumë çështjen greke. E treta, Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe fuqitë e tjera perëndimore paralajmëronin Athinën dhe Beogradin që të mos ndërmerrnin asnjë veprim të armatosur kundër Shqipërisë me qëllim copëtimin e saj. E katërta, do të përpiqeshin që ti masnin pulsin Titos se cilat ishin qëllimet dhe planet e tij afatshkurtra në Shqipëri. E pesta, në rast se në Shqipëri shpërthenin revolta e lëvizje kundër pushtetit në fuqi, kishte shumë gjasë që Shqipëria të shkëputej nga tutela e Kremlinit, çka përbënte qëllimin dhe objektivin themelor të Uashingtonit për Shqipërinë. Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës do të bënin çishte e mundur për të penguar çdo përpjekje të Romës, Athinës dhe Beogradit për të përfituar nga gjendja dhe turbullirat që përkohësisht do të shkaktoheshin nga revoltat. E gjashta, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës nxisnin moralisht elementet antikomunistë brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë në luftën e tyre kundër regjimit në Shqipëri, por nuk merrnin përsipër asnjë ndihmë konkrete dhe angazhim të veçantë. E shtata, ambicjet tradicionale greke ndaj Shqipërisë nuk lejonin realizimin e objektivit bazë të strategjisë amerikane në Shqipëri që ishte dhe mbetej rrëzimi i regjimit në fuqi dhe shkëputja e Shqipërisë nga orbita sovjetike. 
Raporti i State Department përbëu bazën e bisedimeve Acheson-Bevin, dy ditë më vonë në Uashington që lidhej posaçërisht me Shqipërinë. Në takim ishin të pranishëm dhe funksionarë të tjerë të lartë të State Department si edhe ambasadori amerikan në Athinë, McGhee. Në krye ministri i Jashtëm britanik, Bevin deklaroi se politika britanike ndaj Shqipërisë ishte politikë koherente armiqësore që kishte si objektiv rrëzimin e regjimit komunist në Shqipëri. Amerikanët, nga ana e tyre, vërenin se, që në vitin 1945, midis politikës amerikane dhe asaj britanike ndaj Shqipërisë kishte diferenca dhe qëndrime të ndryshme në trajtimin e mjaft problemeve shqiptare. Por si Shtetet e Bashkuara ashtu edhe Britania e Madhe ishin shumë aktive në Shqipëri në përpjekjet e tyre për të rrëzuar regjimin në fuqi. Acheson-i deklaroi se politika negative amerikane ndaj Shqipërisë lidhur me pranimin e saj në OKB lidhej në radhë të parë me çështjen greke, por nuk e quanin të udhës të demonstronin hapur armiqësinë e tyre ndaj qeverisë shqiptare, sepse duhet të merrnin parasysh edhe faktorin sovjetik. 
Britanikët, nga ana e tyre, donin të dinin nëse ekzistonin mundësi dhe perspektiva reale për organizimin e një revolte të përgjithshme në Shqipëri kundër pushtetit dhe në rast se ekzistonin të tilla predispozita cila ishte mundësia e kurorëzimit të tyre me sukses pa gjakderdhje nga diktatura në fuqi. Acheson-i ishte kategorik duke deklaruar se në një rast të tillë Greqia dhe Jugosllavia do të ndërhynin ose të paktën do të mundoheshin të përfitonin nga turbullirat dhe trazirat e brendshme për të realizuar planet e tyre. Ai nuk përjashtonte që të dy këta të ndërhynin edhe ushtarakisht për të pushtuar Shqipërinë. Bevin-i miratonte pikëpamjet amerikane dhe vet ai shprehte të njëjtin shqetësim, por shtoi se Bashkimi Sovjetik nuk do të rrinte duarlidhur nga një qëndrim të tillë. Në këto kushte, asnjë nuk mund të bëhej garant nëse Bashkimi Sovjetik nuk do të ndërhynte në Jugosllavi për të rrëzuar Titon. Për më tepër, në epokën pas-hoxhiane, vërenin amerikanët, Komiteti Shqipëria e Lirë mund të qeveriste Shqipërinë, por deri atëherë nuk do të gjendej asnjë faktor që do ti bashkonte këto forca në luftën e tyre të përbashkët. Gjendja, pra, paraqitej e turbullt. Të dy krerët e diplomacisë perëndimore ishin të një mendjeje se zhvillimet në Shqipëri duhet të ndiqeshin nga afër dhe të dy qeveritë duhet të mbanin të njëjtin qëndrim strategjik ndaj saj. 
Me qëllim që të diskutohej teksti amerikan që i ishte dërguar Foreign Office, më 21 shtator, Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Britania e Madhe trajtuan edhe një herë çështjen shqiptare dhe në një takim specialistësh të State Department dhe Foreign Office, më 10 tetor, u konkludua se midis dy vendeve nuk kishte më diferenca të mëdha në politikën e tyre të jashtme ndaj Shqipërisë. Në takim u ftua edhe ambasadori amerikan i Beogradit C. Cannon, i cili theksoi se cilado fuqi politike që do të merrte në dorë qeverisjen e vendit, nuk mund të ishte e pavarur, për shkak të gjendjes ekonomike që sundonte në vend. Britanikët dhe amerikanët shprehnin të njëjtin qëndrim se Shqipëria nuk duhej të lihej nën tutelën absolute të Moskës. Në këtë kuadër, të dyja vendet duhet të bënin të pamundurën që Shqipëria të afrohej me Romën, Beogradin dhe Athinën. Në takim u përcaktuan qëllimet dhe strategjia afatgjatë e dy aleatëve perëndimorë ndaj Shqipërisë. Qëllimi kryesor i strategjisë perëndimore ishte dhe mbetej dobësimi i shkallëshkallshëm i regjimit të Tiranës. Shqipëria duhet të pushonte së qëni bazë furnizimi për gueriljet grekë. Të dy palët angazhoheshin që të pengonin çdo përpjekje për copëtimin e Shqipërisë nga Athina e Beogradi, si dhe të bënin çmos për afrimin greko-jugosllav si dhe afrimin e Titos me Italinë. 
Për realizimin e këtyre objektivave të dyja vendet shprehnin besimin se në takimet e ardhshme me autoritetet greke dhe jugosllave, qeveria e Athinës dhe e Beogradit do të bindeshin dhe do të hiqnin dorë nga mëtimet tyre tokësore ndaj Shqipërisë, dhe nga mundësia e një ndërhyrjeje ushtarake në vend. Në këtë pikë Cannon theksoi se në një takim që pati me Titon disa ditë më parë, i pat thënë se ishte në interesin jugosllav një Shqipëri e pavarur dhe pakontrolluar nga askush, por ai nuk përjashtonte aspak mundësinë që Greqia, herët a vonë, të ndërhynte ushtarakisht në Shqipëri për të pushtuar territoret e saj jugore, të cilat i quante toka greke. Me këtë rast vuri në dukje se pas shqetësimeve që shprehte Beogradi, State Department paralajmëroi ashpër Athinën që të distancohej nga qëndrime të tilla dhe nga ambicjet që herë pas here qarqe të ndryshme shprehnin me rast e pa rast. Në takim u vendos që aleatët perëndimorë të ndihmonin Komitetin Shqipëria e Lirë dhe emigracionin shqiptar në përpjekjet e tij për rrëzimin e regjimit të Tiranës, por pa përcaktuar mjetet dhe rrugët konkrete. U theksua, gjithashtu, se mjetet e shypit duhet të shtonin propagandën në mbrojtje të çështjes greke dhe kundër regjimit tiranik të Tiranës. 
Lidhur me mëtimet greke, u vendos që ato të diskutoheshin në takimet e ardhshme diplomatike dhe qeveritare, por tani për tani nuk mund të prononcoheshin kurrsesi hapur për to dhe në favor të asnjë pale. Gjithsesi, si Londra ashtu dhe Uashingtoni u shprehën kategorikisht kundër ndryshimeve të kufijve në rajonin ballkanik, madje u përsërit pikëpamja e afrimi të mëtejshëm të dy vendeve. 
Si rrjedhojë, në kuadër të strategjisë së përgjithshme amerikane për rrëzimin e E. Hoxhës, perëndimorët ranë dakort që të dërgonin në Shqipëri refugjatët politikë për të organizuar një revoltë të përgjithshme kundër regjimit. Autoritetet greke kishin dijeni të plotë për planet dhe lëvizjet e amerikanëve kundër Shqipërisë dhe ishin plotësisht dakord me objektivat e Uashingtonit. Aleksandër Papagos, komandant i përgjithshëm i forcave të armatosura, miratoi planin amerikan për operacionin e fshehtë kundër Shqipërisë. 

E. Hoxha i falet baba Stalinit 
Në nëntor të vitit 1949 Stalini u detyrua të ftonte në Kremlin E. Hoxhën për ti treguar nga afër përkrahjen pa rezerva dhe për të hartuar një plan strategjik për ti bërë ballë Titos dhe kërcënimit jugosllav. Stalini bindej përditë se qëllimi i Titos ishte gllabërimi i plotë i Shqipërisë dhe përmbysja e qeverisë së saj me ndihmën e K. Xoxës. Në bisedë u tha se Bashkimi Sovjetik kishte kundërshtuar me forcë planet ekspansioniste të Titos dhe nuk kishte lejuar ardhjen e batalioneve jugosllave në Shqipëri. Stalini e siguroi E. Hoxhën se për Shqipërinë nuk kishte rrezik imediat për tu sulmuar nga jashtë, por në çdo rast Shqipëria, nga informatat që kishte Kremlini për dërgimin e agjenteve me ndihmën dhe përkrahjen e aleatëve perëndimorë, mund të ndodhej para një rreziku tjetër ndaj i vuri në dukje E. Hoxhës se ata do të përpiqen të krijonin trazira në vend për të arritur me mjete të tjera qëllimet e tyre. Hoxha vuri në dukje se jugosllavët i kishin dërguar Tiranës, më 2 nëntor, një letër me të cilën Partia Komuniste Shqiptare ftohej të dënonte politikën prosovjetike dhe të solidarizohej me vijën e Beogradit. Por, vuri ai në dukje, qeveria shqiptare e hodhi poshtë me indinjatë propozimin jugosllav, denoncoi Traktatin e Miqësisë dhe të Ndihmës Reciproke me Jugosllavinë dhe lideri shqiptar garantoi plakun e Kremlinit se Shqipëria ishte dhe do të mbetej në krah të tij dhe të Bashkimit Sovjetik. 

Artikulli botohet i shkurtuar. Të gjithë titujt dhe mestitujt janë redaksionalë

----------


## rudo

Duhet të gjendeshin ato figura të përshtatshme që do të bashkonin këto grupe, do të sheshonin kontradiktat dhe luftën për pushtet. Në Uashington mendonin se figura të tilla mund të ishin Abaz Kupi, nga ruajalistët, Jani Dilo, nga Balli Kombëtar, ose Ismail Vërlaci, nga Blloku Indipendent Nacional. 


Dr. Stavri J. DAJO

Historia ndryshe
Politika e Amerikës dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik ndaj Shqipërisë pas konfliktit të Enver Hoxhës me Titon sipas pikëpamjes së studiuesit Stavri Dajo, mbështetur në arkivat amerikane dhe sovjetike. Tabloja e revoltës që përgatitej nga grupet shqiptare në emigrim për rrëzimin e regjimit të Enver Hoxhës

Si nisi konflikti i Stalinit me Titon
Konflikti i J. V. Stalinit me J. B. Titon e ka fillesën që në fillimet e vitit 1945, kur një delegacion jugosllav i nivelit të lartë vizitoi Kremlinin dhe i parashtroi qeverisë sovjetike politikën e jashtme të shtetit të ri federal jugosllav. Sipas planit idemadh jugosllav Federata Jugosllave do të përfshinte gjithë pjesën e Maqedonisë (madje edhe Maqedoninë e Egjeut, deri në Selanik, dmth territoret greke) si dhe, në një të ardhme jo të largët, parashikohej krijimi i Konfederatës Ballkanike me bashkimin konfederativ të Jugosllavisë, Bullgarisë, Shqipërisë, pse jo edhe të Greqisë dhe Rumanisë, sipas modelit federal jugosllav. Stalini u shqetësua seriozisht nga ambicjet nacionaliste të Beogradit dhe nga fodullëku politik i Titos dhe, pa humbur kohë, informoi në Moskë Gj. Dimitrovin për planet jugosllave dhe shprehu indinjatën dhe kundërshtimin e vet të prerë për këto synime shoviniste të tij. Stalini mendonte se me autoritetin e padiskutueshëm si luftëtar antinazist, Titoja mund të shndërrohej në një kundërpeshë serioze në Ballkan dhe, për pasojë, BS mund të humbiste këtë zonë strategjike të influencës. Plaku i Kremlinit pranoi me nervozizëm edhe vendimet që u morën në Bled në verë të vitit 1947 dhe i hoqi veshin Gj. Dimitrovit për deklaratën e tij të papeshuar që vinte në rrezik gjithë kampin socialist. Stalini, pa mëdyshje, u shpreh kundër idesë së krijimit të Konfederatës së Ballkanit dhe nuk mund të lejonte asesi një zhvillim të tillë të cilin Kremlini nuk mund ta kontrollonte drejtpërdrejt dhe tërësisht.

Konflikti i Enver Hoxhës me Titon, çarje mes Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe Shqipërisë
Madje, duke parë prirjet qendërikëse të Beogradit dhe sidomos pas sinjalit të Tiranës se Jugosllavia përgatitej për të instaluar dy divizione ushtarake jugosllave në Shqipëri dhe konkretisht në Korçë nën pretekstin e një ndërhyrjeje greke nga jugu i vendit, çka do të thoshte pushtim de facto të Shqipërisë, Stalini thirri në fillim të shkurtit 1948 në një takim të nivelit të lartë liderin jugosllav Tito dhe atë bullgar Gj. Dimitrov në Moskë për të diskutuar në radhë të parë zhvillimet në frontin e luftës civile greke dhe, sidomos, çështjen shqiptare si dhe domosdoshmërinë ose jo të instalimit të ushtrisë jugosllave në territorin shqiptar. Por duke ndjerë revoltën e Stalinit, Titoja iu shmang takimit dhe dërgoi në Moskë M. Xhilas. Në këtë takim Stalini u paraqit kontradiktor, miratoi në thelb gllabërimin e Shqipërisë siç u shpreh në takim, nga Jugosllavia, por u tërhoqi vëmendjen jugosllavëve të gjenin rrugët dhe mjetet e përshtatshme për të realizuar këtë plan. Nuk ka mundësi të zgjidhet në të njëjtën kohë çështja e Triestës dhe bashkimi me Shqipërinë, pa asnjë reaksion të britanikëve, u shpreh Stalini. Pra, në një farë mënyre, çështja shqiptare dhe konflikti i E. Hoxhës me Titon po bëheshin faktori parësor për çarjen e Moskës me Beogradin dhe për acarimin brenda familjes së sapoformuar socialiste. 
Dënimi i Partisë Komuniste Jugosllave nga Informbyroja, përfundimisht në verë të vitit 1948, ishte, padyshim, një ngjarje me rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme në kampin socialist, por, përkitazi, ngjallte dyshime dhe pikëpyetje të mëdha tek aleatët perëndimorë, të cilët, siç pritej madje, u befasuan. Në fillim ata ndiqnin së largu zhvillimet në marrëdhëniet e Beogradit me Moskën dhe në përgjithësi marrëdhëniet e Titos me shtetet satelite të Kremlinit. Gjatë gjithë verës së vitit 1948 Jugosllavia u gjend e izoluar nga Perëndimi dhe regjimi titist u kërcënua seriozisht. Titoja, ndërkaq, ishte kujdesur me kohë dhe në prapaskenë kishte hyrë në negociata të fshehta si me amerikanët ashtu edhe me britanikët, duke kërkuar ndihmë ekonomike dhe garanci për të ardhmen e regjimit të tij dhe të Federatës Jugosllave, e cila kanosej nga planet ruse, sipas Titos, për tu shpërbërë.

Shqipëria nën rrezikun e pushtimit jugosllav
Shqipëria, nga ana tjetër, u gjend, gjithashtu, në pozitë tejet të vështirë, ngaqë u izolua nga pjesa tjetër e aleatëve të saj lindorë, ndërsa me mbarimin e Luftës Civile Greke, presionet e Athinës përmes aleatëve të saj perëndimorë bëheshin edhe më të mëdha për zbarkimin në Shqipërinë e Jugut të ushtrisë greke në ndjekje të gueriljeve greke që hynin në masë në tokën shqiptare. Regjimi i E. Hoxhës dhe Shqipëria vetë u ndodh para një kërcënimi real. Janë karakteristike komentet e ambasadorit francez në Tiranë asaj kohe. Në rast se vërtet forcat e armatosura greke do të përqendrohen përgjatë kufirit jugor shqiptar, kjo do të mjaftonte për të dhënë sinjalin e një revolte të përgjithshme në Shqipëri, e cila do të kishte si pasojë përmbysjen e regjimit komunist të E. Hoxhës, vinte në dukje ai. 
Në të njëjtën kohë, në Tiranë shprehej bindja se përpos kërcënimit nga jugu, tani Shqipëria duhet ti bënte ballë edhe kërcënimit jugosllav. Titoja kishte qëllim të dyfishtë: përmbysjen e E. Hoxhës nga udhëheqja e Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare dhe shndërrimin e Shqipërisë në republikë të shtatë jugosllave. Në përpjekjet e tij nuk përjashtohej që Beogradi të merrej vesh me Athinën për copëtimin e Shqipërisë dhe vënien në zbatim të propozimit grek, shprehur nga K. Tsaldaris, në Konferencën e Paqes së Parisit, në verë të vitit 1946. Prandaj udhëheqja komuniste e Tiranës bëri çështë e mundur që ti jepte përmasa ndërkombëtare problemit duke denoncuar planet ekspansioniste dhe shoviniste jugosllave. 

(...)
Ata që mund të përmbysnin regjimin 
Nga ana tjetër, çarja shqiptaro-jugosllave solli anulimin e të gjitha marrëveshjeve dypalëshe. Kjo e çoi Shqipërinë në buzë të greminës. Shqipëria nuk pati nënshkruar marrëveshje ekonomike me shtete të tjera, pos atyre me Jugosllavinë. Furnizimi i Shqipërisë me të mira materiale të konsumit të përditshëm ishte objektivi kryesor i qeverisë së Tiranës. Eshtë fakt, vëren E. Hoxha, se Jugosllavia përfitoi një ndihmë të madhe nga Bashkimi Sovjetik ndërsa, përkundrazi, ajo nuk ndihmoi aq sa duhet Shqipërinë. 
Ndërkaq, që pas luftës Britania e Madhe dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës nuk ishin marrë seriozisht me çështjen shqiptare. Politika e Tiranës dhe ingranimi në çështjen greke e çoi Shqipërinë faqe shumë rreziqesh. Zhvillimet e fundit në kampin socialist favorizonin planet e kundërshtarëve politikë të E. Hoxhës brenda dhe jashtë shtetit, të cilët besonin se Londra dhe Uashingtoni do të ndryshonin politikë dhe do të ndihmonin përpjekjet e tyre për përmbysjen e regjimit stalinist të Tiranës. Roli i tyre, besonin ata, do të jetë më i ndjeshëm dhe do të përshpejtojë rënien e komunizmit në Shqipëri. Në Londër dhe në Uashington vërenin se kundërshtarët politikë të E. Hoxhës, madje dhe vetë ish-mbreti Zog, i cili gjendej në Egjipt, po bënin përpjekje të ethshme për të gjetur një konsensus që do të bashkonte forcat kundër regjimit komunist të Tiranës. State Department, duke ndjekur nga afër këto përpjekje kërkoi nga shërbimet diplomatike amerikane në kryeqytetet evropiane të grumbullonin të dhëna për lëvizjen antikomuniste të këtyre grupeve në luftën kundër regjimit të E. Hoxhës. Nga Roma, që vazhdonte të ishte metropoli i lëvizjes antikomuniste të grupeve kundërshtare të E. Hoxhës, State Department informohej se, aktualisht, në kampe të ndryshme përqendrimi rreth 200 veta prisnin sinjalin për të ndërmarrë një operacion të gjërë kundër E. Hoxhës. Në kampe të ndryshme si në Reggio Emiglio, Romë dhe Bologna por edhe gjetiu jetonin shumë refugjatë dhe të përndjekur të tjerë politikë, viktima të regjimit të Tiranës dhe gjendja e tyre ishte e mjerë. Të gjithë ata kërkonin të largoheshin për në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Afrikën e Jugut ose në shtete të tjera të Evropës. State Department kishte arrritur në përfundim se këto grupe i bashkonte patosi i luftës kundër komunizmit, besonin se do të kishin, gjithsesi, ndihmën dhe përkrahjen e aleatëve perëndimorë, por shprehnin skepticizmin, dyshimin dhe alarmin e tyre për mëtimet dhe planet e Athinës. 

Uashingtoni: Kundërshtarët e E. Hoxhës, grindavecë
Por shërbimet amerikane në të njëjtën kohë vërenin se këto grupe karakterizoheshin nga mëri të vjetra, grindje e mosmarrëveshje të papajtueshme dhe marrëdhëniet mes tyre ishin më tepër se armiqësore, çka pengonte realizimin e qëllimeve të tyre afatgjatë, që ishte çrrënjosja e komunizmit nga Shqipëria. Ish-mbreti Zog i cili përpiqej të përfitonte nga strategjia perëndimore në Ballkan, sidomos pas kontradiktave të Shqipërisë me Jugosllavinë, u diferencua që në krye nga grupet e tjera. Zogu ishte mëse i bindur se këto mëri dhe lufta për jetë a vdekje që këto grupe i kishin shpallur njëri-tjetrit, mungesa e plotë e unitetit, krijonin probleme të mëdha dhe dëshmonin për humbjen dhe dështimin përfundimtar të tyre në përpjekjet e nisura. Zogu ishte tepër i pezmatuar me këto organizata që promovonin njerëz të tyre dhe linin mënjanë ata të oborrit mbretëror, madje dhe vetë atë. Në këto kushte, Zogu skish pse tu bëhej urë planeve dhe qëllimeve të tyre. Si përfundim, amerikanët besonin se regjimi komunist nuk do të përmbysej pa ndihmën konkrete të aleatëve perëndimorë dhe pa përkrahjen e njëzëshme të grupeve antikomuniste brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë. Gjithashtu, duhet të gjendeshin ato figura të përshtatshme që do të bashkonin këto grupe, do të sheshonin kontradiktat dhe luftën për pushtet. Në Uashington mendonin se figura të tilla mund të ishin Abaz Kupi, nga ruajalistët, Jani Dilo, nga Balli Kombëtar, ose Ismail Vërlaci, nga Blloku Indipendent Nacional. 
Shumë kundërshtarë politikë të regjimit të Tiranës ishin vendosur në Athinë, por edhe ata kishin të njëjta probleme dhe shfaqnin shqetësimet e tyre se në rast se do të ndërmerrnin një nismë të armatosur kundër pushtetit komunist, duhet të merrnin parasysh edhe reaksionin grek, por ajo që kishte më shumë rëndësi ishte qëndrimi perëndimor ndaj mëtimeve greke. Të gjitha organizatat reagonin ashpër ndaj synimeve greke, por edhe ndaj intrigave të Beogradit, i cili kishte zaptuar Kosovën dhe tani kërkonte të gllabëronte gjithë Shqipërinë e ta shndërronte në republikë të shtatë jugosllave. Por nga ana tjetër, ky ishte dhe një pretekst i gjetur prej tyre për të fshehur pamundësinë për të luftuar regjimin e Tiranës.

Mbreti Zog ngre qeverinë mbretërore në emigrim
Ish-mbreti Zog në mars kishte shpallur formimin e një qeverie mbretërore të emigracionit dhe bënte përpjekje për njohjen e saj nga aleatët perëndimorë, sidomos nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Për këtë arsye dërgoi në Uashington bashkëpunëtorin dhe përfaqësuesin e tij të besuar S. Martini që të bisedonte me amerikanët për tu matur pulsin nëse do ta njihnin qeverinë e tij hije. Madje, për të përfituar nga konfliktet e E. Hoxhës me qeverinë e Athinës, si për çështjen e ndihmës ndaj gueriljeve ashtu dhe për çështjen e hapur të Epirit të Veriut, Zogu në mars të vitit 1948 dërgoi një përfaqësi në Greqi për të biseduar për planet e tij të ardhshme lidhur me Shqipërinë. Zogu kërkonte miratimin e qeverisë greke për planet e tij. Kërkoi që Greqia të lejonte përkrahësit e tij të shfrytëzonin territorin grek si bazë e aktivitetit të tyre kundër regjimit komunist të Tiranës. Në rast se do të shpallte një qeveri shqiptare të emigracionit kërkoi nga pala greke ta njihte menjëherë atë. Këtë propozim Zogu e përsëriti në maj të po atij viti, por qeveria greke nuk i dha përgjigje të drejtpërdrejtë, sepse shikonte që autoriteti i tij në Shqipëri ishte në rënie dhe nuk besonte se në të ardhmen mund të kthehej në jetën politike të vendit të tij, aq më tepër të ndikonte në skenën politike. 
Por në fillim të shtatorit, duke parë këmbënguljen e Zogut, autoritetet greke kërkuan informacion nga State Department për planet dhe prirjet e tij, për burimet financiare dhe për aktivitetin e tij politik dhe ekonomik, për armatimet që dispononte, sepse kishte zëra që trumbetonin se atypari do të organizonte një revoltë të armatosur në Shqipëri pas kushteve të reja që ishin krijuar në Ballkan. Në tetor, State Department dërgonte në Athinë një informacion të hollësishëm për ish-mbretin Zog dhe aktivitetin e tij politik, duke nënvizuar që në krye se ai ishte një person i dyshimtë dhe prandaj duhej të trajtohej me shumë rezervë, ngaqë kurdoherë kishte pak përkrahës. Por State Department nuk përjashtonte mundësinë që në të ardhmen Zogu të arrinte të bashkonte shqiptarët për të përmbysur pushtetin në Shqipëri, çka ishte objektivi i tyre i përbashkët. 

Tentativat e pamundura për rrëzimin e regjimit
Këto lëvizje të grupeve politike jashtë shtetit ranë në sy të qeverisë shqiptare, e cila në dhjetor të 1948, kërkonte të dhëna për veprimtarinë e Mithat Frashërit, se në Tiranë kishte njerëz që besonin se ai ishte frymëzuesi dhe organizatori i këtyre grupeve. Në një raport sekret që mban datën 4 nëntor 1948, vihet në dukje se më 15 dhjetor do të organizohej një takim i zgjeruar në Romë me qëllim që të gjendej një emërues i përbashkët në luftën e tyre kundër E. Hoxhës dhe regjimit të tij stalinist. M. Frashëri, përfundimisht, nuk e kishte pranuar propozimin e grupeve të tjera dhe deklaroi se ai nuk do të bashkëpunonte me kriminelë të deklaruar si Xhafer Deva e as me armikun e tij personal, mbretin Zog, sido që kjo pengonte kauzën e përbashkët. 
Megjithë kontradiktat e njohura, në mes të shkurtit, kundërshtarët më të betuar dhe më të vendosur të regjimit komunist, Alush Lleshanaku, Haki Blloshmi, Ndue Mëlyshi dhe Ndue Pjetër Gjonmarkaj, ranë me parashutë në veri të Shqipërisë në një përpjekje për të nxitur popullsinë e krahinave të veriut në një revoltë të armatosur kundër regjimit. Përgatitja, siç njihet tashmë, bëhej në Maltë me ndihmën dhe kujdesin e oficerëve ushtarakë britanikë. Këtë nismë e miratonin edhe amerikanët, madje dhe vetë Titoja, siç dëshmohet nga dokumentet arkivore të hapura rishtas. Por operacioni i parë dështoi. Rënia në tokën shqiptare nuk u bë në destinacionin e duhur dhe kjo dëshmonte se operacioni ishte dekonspiruar e tradhtuar. Tradhtia e këtij operacioni, besohet më së shumti, i duhet ngarkuar posaçërisht agjentit të shumëpërfolur britanik Kim Philby, i cili ishte vënë me kohë në shërbim të sigurimit sovjetik. Natyrisht, Philby luajti rol të padyshimtë në dështimin e operacionit dhe të komplotëve që e pasuan atë. Por nuk duhet të lihen pa u marrë parasysh dhe faktorë të tjerë, siç ishte organizimi i përsosur i sigurimit shqiptar sipas modelit sovjetik, por, më së pari, kontradiktat dhe mëritë në gjirin e vetë grupeve kundërshtare, të cilët, sipas gjasash, zbulonin vetë planet e tyre. Madje, ambasada shqiptare në Romë asaj kohe ishte shumë aktive dhe syrit të saj nuk i shpëtonte gjë. Pas dështimit të operacionit të parë, pa u arritur asnjë rezultat konkret, Alush Lleshanaku u rikthye në Greqi dhe që andej u orvat të hynte rishtas në Shqipëri, por edhe kësaj here u pa se planet e tij njiheshin mirë nga forcat e sigurimit shqiptar. (...)

----------

